# Samsung Galaxy Ace nur W-Lan-Verbindung erlauben?



## tsbmusic (23. Juni 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich hab ein ganz großes Problem undzwar hab ich ein neues Handy (Samsung Galaxy Ace) und hab dann die Sim-Karte reingepackt aber ich habe keine Internetflat. Und jetzt ist mein ganzes Guthaben durch das Internet verbraucht worden weil ich im Internet war ohne W-Lan.

Meine Frage: Kann ich das irgendwie einstellen, dass man nur über W-Lan ins Internet kommt und das mobile Internet von der Karte garnicht benutzt wird?

Wäre nett wenn mir jemand helfen kann 

Gruß
tsbmusic


----------



## DrSoong (24. Juni 2011)

Das Galaxy Ace ist ja ein Android-Handy, da kannst du doch ganz einfach über die Einstellungen sämtliche 3G-Verbindungen deaktivieren. Im Market gibt es auch etliche Programme, die dir das ganz einfach ermöglichen, such da mal nach APNdroid oder APN Manager.


Der Doc!


----------

